# 13' 3-6 oz Rocket Launcher!



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey Tommy,
Probably not passing on any breaking news here, but that 13' 3-6 will bleeping throw the ever-living bleeping snot out of 4 oz and a River Rig.
Holy Crap Man, 
That thing is a freaking rocket launcher!
Put a cooler full of mullet that were way out there today, in the truck today...

Nice Work,
Thank You!
TjB


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

When the tide goes out and the fish with it you keep on catching


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It is my number one selling rod for good reason....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks a lot for the feedback. I genuinely appreciate hearing from the fishermen and women out there that use the CPS rods.

Tommy


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow!
That is your #1 Selling Rod?

Would have never thought.
I would have thought that rod was more of a Pomp specialist kind of thing, and that one of the bigger heavers in the lineup would be leading the pack.

Very Cool,
Hopefully that speaks to CCP reaching markets all across the SE and further...
Northeastern Fl. / Florida Panhandle / Texas Coast...???

Good on Ya Tommy!

I love seeing good things come to good people.

TjB


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep down south it is the go to rod


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The Florida pompano fishermen have made it #1. It really is a versatile rod though, does a lot of things very well and does them at loooong range... 

Tommy


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello Tommy,

Do you have pictures of the grips on this rod. I just read about the different texture material you spoke of on the 11' 2-5. Thanks in advance.


----------

